# Ever rent a dumpster? Tell me about it!



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Dh and I have been talking about renting a dumpster so we can purge our house/attic/closets/basement of all the stuff that we know is not donate-able or sell-able.

Has anyone rented a dumpster for this purpose (or any purpose?) How much did it cost? For how long did you rent it?


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

We had one when dh re-did our patios. He pulled out all the cement and replaced it with brick. We had to get a special one that would handle the cement. It was $350 for four days, and they hauled it away. It was quite huge.

Though FWIW, when we finally finished the project, it ended up being cheaper to hire a rubbish-removal company to come get everything that was left piled up in the driveway. That was $250, and they just piled it all in and took it away.

Both have advantages. The dumpster we rented had more space, so more stuff got taken away. We had it for a while, so didn't have to rush. But dh had to do all the loading (obviously).

The rubbish removal company was nice because they did all the loading and shlepping, but we had to have everything ready for them (piled up in the driveway).

We live in NY, so things are expensive. Check out the local Pennysaver papers, that's where we saw all the ads for companies that rented out dumpsters and/or came got it all (they were usually the same companies).


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Think about whether you really have a DUMPSTER'S worth of true trash that can't be given away. If you do, wow! (Unless you have construction debris.) If not, renting a truck and making a dump run will be waaaay cheaper.


----------



## magpie mamma (Feb 22, 2006)

Check and see if there is a Tubs in your area, we have gotton a small dumpster for $99. Also, our neighborhood has a once a year clean up day where you can bring your unwanted items; some are recycled, claimed or trashed. It is very cheap.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

When we moved out of our house across country, I rented a dumpster to get rid of all the stuff we weren't going to move, a lot of remodelling crap and other things that the previous owners had left - everything had to be gone because we were leaving and selling and we couldn't be around to clean it out after it sold.

It was a smaller dumpster - about 5 feet by 5 feet by 5 feet - with an angled top. We just rented it for a day really - had it dropped off like on Tuesday, filled it Wed and gone Thurs. It was I think $100 from Waste Management out in Redmond, WA. I think like $90 of that was the actually drop off / pick up part and it was then pretty cheap per day, so I think we could have had it for much longer for just a few more dollars, but we were trying to sell the house, we didn't want it sitting there long. They just stuck it in our driveway.

Definitely worth it - we easily filled that dumpster full and hauling it all ourselves would just not have been possible with a baby and a toddler and having to fly cross country the next day, etc.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Here is a 15 yard Dumpster, full of the kitchen we demolished when we moved into this house









http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4...0/IM003789.jpg

kamilla626, we are in your part of the world. This dumpster cost $350, max 2 tons, keep for 7 days. After 7 days it was $20 a week after that. If we went over 2 tons, it was $95 a ton after that. We went a bit over, so it cost an extra $30.

Be sure you have a good idea on how much 'stuff' you want to put in it before you order one. That way you don't go to small.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

We rented a huge one (40 yard?) after we bought our house, we had a lot of plaster and lathe and stucco to get rid of. I had to put down a $300 dep. and the cost was like $170 for drop off and pick up (includes 7 tons weight) and then it was an additional $30 per ton. They drop it off for 2 weeks and picked it up. Smaller dumpsters cost less. Definitely call around, this place was way cheaper than some of the other local places.

You might just want to load up your front yard and try to freecycle all of it, you'd be surprised what some people will take just because it's free.


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

We've rented them--here in Western MA--mostly for clean outs of houses--I'm a realtor---and my husband a builder/ remodeller , so often we need to get rid of junk/trash . Alternative Recycling out of Northampton has a good reputation and is average in price etc.


----------

